# Chino & Shadow photos



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

A friend suggested it was time for more Chino and Shadow photos 

The last photo is a selfie I took of Chino sleeping in my hair


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG they are so adorable!! I love the first one with paws all crossed and being snuggly buddies lol.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Heather, they seem to do that every day now. In the morning after breakfast they start napping in their cat tree


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, that's just so sweet! :luv


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love how they're best buds up on the cat perch


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Omg, they are so precious!! What sweet hearts! Love them!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Chino and Shadow are the cutest snuggle buddies!:luv 
Chino still has that adorable face and I love Shadow's expressions too! Seeing them together makes me envious, lol.

My two never snuggle up anymore, much less in their cat tree. And this morning, G has decided to "dig" into my hair as a great way to get me out of bed! Not sure I like that pawing massage on my scalp, though. 8O


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So sweet. You are so lucky to have kitties that like each other and snuggle.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! They are very sweet. I love how close they are to each other.

Tabbcatt, Chino likes to dig into my hair too. Sometimes he wraps his paws around my head and goes to sleep on my pillow.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

jking, Chino and Shadow are soo adorable! Those pictures of them cuddling are too cute for words!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, Chino wrapping his paws around you as you sleep sounds so very sweet of him! He's truly a gentle kitty!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeee! Thanks for posting pics of two of my favorite kitties. I was having Chino and Shadow withdrawal.  

It's funny, I feel like this is the first time I've really been able to appreciate how pretty Shadow is. I guess it can be hard with black kitties, but you can really see her gorgeous eyes in the first pic. That second pic of the two of them on the cat tree, with Shadow looking straight at the camera, made me laugh out loud. What a great expression.  

And Mr. Chino has gone from beautiful kitten to beautiful almost-grown cat. He still has that unbelievably sweet face. 

Miss Celia likes to sit on the back of the couch and lick my hair and rub her head all over mine. I'm sure I look quite stylish after the grooming session.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Adorable, sweet, innocent looking kittens as always! You are so lucky!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Aww, Chino wrapping his paws around you as you sleep sounds so very sweet of him! He's truly a gentle kitty!


Yes, he is such a gentleman. He is so warm and loving and is truly into people. He loves everyone.



spirite said:


> Eeeeee! Thanks for posting pics of two of my favorite kitties. I was having Chino and Shadow withdrawal.
> 
> It's funny, I feel like this is the first time I've really been able to appreciate how pretty Shadow is. I guess it can be hard with black kitties, but you can really see her gorgeous eyes in the first pic. That second pic of the two of them on the cat tree, with Shadow looking straight at the camera, made me laugh out loud. What a great expression.
> 
> ...


Shadow is very expressive. She has unique features and I think she is very pretty too. 
That is cute about Miss Celia 





Mochas Mommy said:


> Adorable, sweet, innocent looking kittens as always! You are so lucky!


Thank you,  we are very lucky indeed!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

*Today*

A couple of photos I took today. They both went crazy over the Lucy bag I brought home.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG those pics made me laugh! They're so adorable, and it's really wonderful how well they get along. Is Shadow mischievous? She's got a sneaky face on in that pic, while Chino just looks so completely serene.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

spirite said:


> OMG those pics made me laugh! They're so adorable, and it's really wonderful how well they get along. Is Shadow mischievous? She's got a sneaky face on in that pic, while Chino just looks so completely serene.


Shadow is almost non-stop mischief  Every time we here a loud noise or crash around here we know that Shadow got into something.. she knocks things off of tables and is a counter surfer too. I've had to Shadow-proof the condo so she can't hurt herself. I am constantly watching to keep her off the kitchen counters. Chino is much more mellow.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

jking said:


> Shadow is almost non-stop mischief  Every time we here a loud noise or crash around here we know that Shadow got into something.. she knocks things off of tables and is a counter surfer too. I've had to Shadow-proof the condo so she can't hurt herself. I am constantly watching to keep her off the kitchen counters. Chino is much more mellow.


Haha! Sounds a lot like G! But since G is also a cuddler (when he's in the mood), it's hard to stay mad at him, lol.:wink: Is Shadow affectionate?

I love those pictures of kitty in a bag, so cute! My two are too big to fit inside like yours, lol.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt, Shadow is affectionate, but not a lap kitty like Chino is. She willingly accepts being picked up and cuddled but she doesn't jump in your lap and ask for attention like Chino does. She is a little more independent and adventurous. Yes, it's hard to stay mad at her too because she is so cute and funny. :luv


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Kitties and bags! Cute!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Love their colors together! Such a beautiful looking black kitty.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Tiliqua!


----------

